# A walk in the woods | Tamron 150-600 | Low light



## sscarmack (Sep 10, 2014)

I am officially a certified Hunter according to the State of Pennsylvania! After a 8 hour class, I didn't learn jack haha.

Well thats not entirely true, but I'm only interested in Archery, and they only spent 10-15 minutes on bowhunting. Very disappointed.


Anywho, I've been spending a lot of time in the woods. Learning the way of the Whitetail. I bring my camera along with me every time I go out. Hoping I can get some decent shots.

But always come up short. Usually way short.


Yesterday was the most active day I've seen so far.

Getting into the woods I stumbled upon a mother and 3 babies, I didn't scare them because I spotted them as they noticed something moving (me). And I pulled out my iPhone and used my deer call app to keep them curious.

Well after a couple minutes of us just staring at one another the momma ran off and the babies followed.


So I got into my usual spot behind a big tree with loose limbs all around.

Not even a half hour in, I heard some noise from behind me. Knowing it was possible a deer could come from behind, I didn't jump around and look.

I slowly turned my hand and so two doe standing not even 15 ft away. 15 ft, literally.

Two babies shortly followed and one weird looking doe, it was like grayish. I've never seen one that color before.

They walked out of my eyesight, but I didn't want to move because they were so close so I just sat there looking behind me waiting to have a opening to turn.

Something scared them off, one grunted and darted and the rest followed.


I decided since it was getting late, I had enough action and was going to head back home (woods are in my back yard).

Where I usually sit is in a open field with plenty of light. But I had to walk through the covered woods to get back home.

Wouldn't you know it, a huge doe standing 50 yards away, ears up, ears piercing through me.

I slowly grabbed my camera, turning it on as I raised it and only got one shot before the doe took off into the dark woods. Gone.


This is what I came home with. Disappointment. 

But giving the circumstances, I'm actually pleased I was able to get this shot.

There was zero light available, and I was at iso6400, I couldn't get much lower than 1/125 and get a sharp image holding the tamzooka. 

Nikon D4
Tamron 150-600
1/125 f6.3 iso6400
@600mm







Here it what I was able to recover


----------



## bribrius (Sep 10, 2014)

pretty good considering. Hunting deer with gun nor camera is easy. I haven't even tried the camera I think shooting one with a gun would probably be easier as light is less a issue.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 10, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I think shooting one with a gun would probably be easier as light is less a issue.


Where's the challange/fun in that?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 10, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I think shooting one with a gun would probably be easier as light is less a issue.
> ...



Thats why I prefer archery...

Don't get me wrong, I support all guns and hunting. I just think Archery will be more challenging.


I support guns as you can tell


----------



## bribrius (Sep 10, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I think shooting one with a gun would probably be easier as light is less a issue.
> ...


you would be surprised. Many a person go all season without getting a single deer and if you don't take it down on the first shot it is a long walk tracking it.. I don't even hunt now. I used to somewhat successfully and gave the meat to more needier people that could use the food. Haven't hunted now in years.

Probably should note to. it isn't just getting ANY deer it is getting a larger one. Killing one with not much meat is kind of pointless. And dragging/carrying the carcass out of the woods isn't exactly easy either unless you are somewhere you can get a atv into with one at your disposal. so yeah. it can be real challenging in my experience especially if you are pretty far out in the deeper wooded areas.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow. Quite an impressive amount of detail pulled back from such a dark image. Nice man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting. I thought the d4 was much better at low light. Thanks for the low light info on the lens. I shoot in a low light a lot and was thinking of selling my f4 500mm and getting the Tamron 150-600 and the new d750. Guess I'll be keeping the 500 for awhile.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Archery season in Pennsylvania woods is the ultimate time to hunt. Learn to use your gear before going on the hunt. When your stalking in the woods and you see your first buck standing 40 yards away watching for your next move your heart starts to pounding loud enough for him to hear it as you stand there as still as you can and then he lifts that nose up and with the first sniff he turns and bounds away, not enough time passed for a shot but what exhilaration..................


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 10, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Interesting. I thought the d4 was much better at low light. Thanks for the low light info on the lens. I shoot in a low light a lot and was thinking of selling my f4 500mm and getting the Tamron 150-600 and the new d750. Guess I'll be keeping the 500 for awhile.


Looks to me like it was 3-4 stops underexposed.  I wouldn't blame it on the lens or the camera, just the complete lack of light, lol..


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Looks to me like it was 3-4 stops underexposed.  I wouldn't blame it on the lens or the camera, just the complete lack of light, lol..


Exactly, it was roughly 7:20, which means sun sets at 7:50 here. Which means barely any light outside, let alone in the middle of the woods. Literally no light.

I could of went down to 1/60 and iso 12,800 and dropped the aperture to 6.3 and then the exposure would of been on mark.

But then again, by the time I did all this, I would of had no target as the deer would of been long gone.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> Archery season in Pennsylvania woods is the ultimate time to hunt. Learn to use your gear before going on the hunt. When your stalking in the woods and you see your first buck standing 40 yards away watching for your next move your heart starts to pounding loud enough for him to hear it as you stand there as still as you can and then he lifts that nose up and with the first sniff he turns and bounds away, not enough time passed for a shot but what exhilaration..................


Now thats some story...I got amped just reading it. My heart was pounding when I saw this guy. By far the biggest I've seen in my 'backyard woods'.


----------



## RunJZ (Sep 11, 2014)

You will quickly learn that you can effectively hunt deal or take pictures. Mixing the two always results in you getting cranky. 

I know this. From experience.


----------



## MystrE (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats on getting your certification. That you were able to recover that much photo data is pretty good! I no longer hunt deer, or anything else since my wife's family sold their acreage. However, there are woods behind my house and I've had the urge to go sit out there with a camera to see if I could get a photo of a deer before hunting season starts. I did get this photo by just walking out onto my carport one morning. I looked at the tree line along my back yard, saw this deer, grabbed a point and shoot camera, waved at the deer and took the shot. Sorry, it's a little blurry.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

That's cool though. Blurry photo or not. 

I enjoy watching whitetail. 

Saw a momma and two babies cross the street today on my way home. 

I've been seeing a lot more movement lately. 

I still don't know what I'm hunting with, bow or D4 haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

